# Luke's Downpour Buck



## jerry russell (Nov 8, 2015)

My son Luke got it done. This is his third best buck with the stick bow. This buck has a great story attached to it but no time to write it all up right now.  The short version is hunting VERY smart and VERY tough in a 4 hour cold downpour. Having a great blood dog in camp has its perks.  

Proud of my son and my Bear Dog!

Monroe County
November 8
Black Widow MA 55#@28
Nativ Two Blade
Bavarian Mountain Hound (gets an assist)


----------



## Stump Shooter (Nov 8, 2015)

Way to go Luke better than me, got to a WMA this morning and waited for two hours but the wind and rain would not let up, gave it up. Way to hang in there, good job.


----------



## Dennis (Nov 8, 2015)

Great job


----------



## Todd Cook (Nov 8, 2015)

Way to go young man! Your tougher than me; I didn't go out this morning.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 8, 2015)

congrats to him


----------



## trad bow (Nov 8, 2015)

Way to go Luke. Congratulations


----------



## Pointpuller (Nov 8, 2015)

Outstanding job Luke, Dad and your "bear dog"!  Thats a great pic to hang on the wall.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Nov 8, 2015)

Way to go Luke!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 8, 2015)

Excellent.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 8, 2015)

Everybody is wet! Nice deer!


----------



## Silver Mallard (Nov 8, 2015)

Heck yeah!!!!!


----------



## Red Arrow (Nov 8, 2015)

Way to go Luke!!  Proud for you!

Lee


----------



## Vance Henry (Nov 8, 2015)

That's good stuff!  Congrat!


----------



## Barebowyer (Nov 8, 2015)

Congrats Luke!  Excellent job!


----------



## Tailfeather (Nov 9, 2015)

Very nice! Congrats, Luke!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 9, 2015)

Way to go Luke. I stayed inside all weekend, dry.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Nov 9, 2015)

Way to go Luke!


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 9, 2015)

Good job Luke.  Fine buck.


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 9, 2015)

Congratulations Luke!


----------



## AllAmerican (Nov 10, 2015)

Cool picture.  Nice buck, and good dog!


----------



## JBranch (Nov 10, 2015)

Congrats young man.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Nov 11, 2015)

Congrats Luke! I couldn't handle all that rain and wind, you really earned that one!


----------



## robert carter (Nov 12, 2015)

Good job!!RC


----------



## vin-man (Nov 15, 2015)

Way to go Luke! Guess it's true ...." when the going gets tough"....  No deer was ever killed one in a warm dry bed.


----------



## Stickman1 (Nov 16, 2015)

Man who stays in the woods the longest is the man who kills the deer! Congrats


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Dec 5, 2015)

Way to go Luke.


----------

